# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Klaarkomen

## bicpappa

Ik zit met een moeilijkheid als ik mastubeer dan kan ik wel drie keer klaar komen maar als ik seks met mijn vrouw heb kan ik helemaal niet klaarkomen dan zakt mijn penis zo weer in wie kan mij opweg helpen wat de reden daarvan is

----------


## Four Roses

Zou de reden van psychologische aard kunnen zijn? Ben je bezig met presteren bijvoorbeeld? Faalangst?

----------


## itso

Gebruik eens Viagra. Dan wordt je in elk geval niet te vlug slap en kunnen jullie beiden er meer van genieten.

----------


## Luuss0404

Gebeurd er ook iets op het moment dat je slap wordt???
Kan psychisch zijn zoals Four Roses zegt... maar misschien ook dat je iets niet lekker vind wat je vrouw doet waardoor je slap wordt...

----------


## edwin370

ik denk dat er bij jouw te weinig testaron wordt aangemaakt want het gaat wel als je met je zelf bezig ben en wanneer je sex hebt met je vrouw moet je lichaam 2 dingen tegelijk doen wat jij moet doen heb ik ook gedaan een middel gebruiken die testosteron aanmaakt en doorgaat met aanmaken na sex activiteiten 

Gr edwin

----------


## robiano

Hallo, ik heb eigenlijk een vraagje en ik weet niet waar ik ervoor terechtkan
ik wil weten hoe je penis kunt vergroten en hoe je veel langer kunt vrijen zonder vroegtijdig klaat te komen, kunt u me helpen bij deze vragen aub.. Mvg

Groetjes,

----------

